# Today's scrap prices



## shred (Feb 19, 2008)

Found this site not long ago-- gives prices for common scrap in several parts of the US.

http://demolitionscrapmetalnews.com/?page_id=17

Clicking on one of the categories will expand it to more options.


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, the West Coast isn't the most expensive on everything after all! LOL

I was shocked at how much metal has gone up in the last year or so. I just placed an order for the stock to build a KMG-style grinder. Seems like the prices on available steel and aluminum have about doubled versus the last time I bought any. These days it seems like anything under $2/lb for steel and $4/lb for aluminum are pretty decent prices. You can pay a lot more than that in many cases. I guess we just have to suck it up like the rest of the world.

It had been quite a while and I had a pretty nice stock pile built up that I've been gradually using up.

I will give this supplier out:

http://www.sandsmachine.com/alumweb.htm

They sell surplus aluminum tooling plate from their manufacturing operations. I like tooling plate because it starts out true on 2 sides, so that's 2 sides that have one less opportunity for me to screw it up!

If you want that kind of aluminum, they're about the cheapest I've found. Haven't seen any like that on eBay for quite a while.

You guys got any good sources? My whole list of sources, BTW, is here:

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCResourcesSup.htm

Best,

BW


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 19, 2008)

My best sources for steel (free machining 1144) are at a local machine shop. For cutoffs I pay a little less than $0.50/lb, for Hot rolled steel about $0.40/lb. Aluminum can be obtained from non-commercial sources on eBay for $2-3/lb delivered, but it takes patience to scroll through 7 or more pages of stock offered by the larger outfits. They typically charge $4+/lb for 6061 alum.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Cedge (Feb 19, 2008)

Man....
You guys are making me feel warm and fuzzy here in the southeastern US. I've not had to pay more than about $2.00 per pound for anything, and still find occasional spot deals for under a dollar per pound, as recent as last week when I found some nice scrap hex brass.

Steve


----------



## Loose nut (Mar 27, 2008)

I've got about 500 #'s of scrap bronze in the garage, mostly old bearings and scrap impellers, that I collected over several years, for guys in the local Model Engineering club, who make there own castings. It turns out that it's a bit too much, go figure, and I checked out scrap prices, I figured I'd get rid of some of it. What they offered wouldn't even pay for the gas to take it there.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 27, 2008)

Loose nut  said:
			
		

> I've got about 500 #'s of scrap bronze in the garage, mostly old bearings and scrap impellers, that I collected over several years, for guys in the local Model Engineering club, who make there own castings. It turns out that it's a bit too much, go figure, and I checked out scrap prices, I figured I'd get rid of some of it. What they offered wouldn't even pay for the gas to take it there.



I'd call another recycle center if I were you.
500# of mixed brass/bronze would bring about $550 here.
It's $1.10 per pound in a less than truck load lot as of today.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 28, 2008)

Was at a local metal supply house here in the Los Angeles area. AL cutoffs were $2.50/lb and brass cutoff's selling at $3.5/lb, think copper was a bit more.

Mike


----------



## Bernd (Mar 28, 2008)

Picked up some brass today on the right coast. $4.00 a lb.

Bernd


----------



## Cedge (Apr 9, 2008)

Some pretty solid sticker shock on the east coast today. My local scrap guy met me a the truck with the news that prices had jumped to $2.75 for scrap brass. I had just paid $1.25 per pound a month ago. He had a couple of nice pieces set back for me, but I had to give them a pass. I'll guess I'll be working from what I have on hand, for the foreseeable future, unless I hit the lottery.

Steve


----------



## snowman (Apr 9, 2008)

Marked aluminum drops were 1.50 a lb today. 

Came home with 10 lbs, could have spent A LOT more, but didn't want to kill ALL of my cash reserves.


----------



## Cedge (Apr 9, 2008)

Snowman 
Aluminum drops were $1.25 / pound and I only picked up about 6 pounds myself. The brass weighed in from 36 to 59 pounds per piece, with no way to cut them smaller. I'll might pick them up later and wind up regretting not having gone ahead with the current price. 

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 9, 2008)

Steve,

What a cheapskate your are. If you don't go back and get it, you will regret it.
It would pay you to buy a cheap 2 wheel vertical bandsaw, just to cut it up. That is all I do with mine, it has a 12" throat and can cut up to 4" thick. Non ferrous of course.

I think I mentioned on here a while back about skyrocketting prices.

I always take a couple of hundred $ (£100) when I visit 'my man', you never know when there will be a mass shortage or a real hike in price. I suspect from what he is telling me, prices will most probably rise by another 50% over the next few months. So be prepared, he is a man in the 'know'.

John


----------



## zeusrekning (Apr 9, 2008)

John I've heard about the same here. Steve you could buy this stuff @ 2.75/# and take it back to him next month and sell it back for $3.50. ;D 
Tim


----------



## snowman (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah, you've talked me in to it, i'm gonna go tomorrow and get the 12 x 12 x 1 plate of 6061

i'm just scared of this summer, when i start making money again...my cabinets are gonna get overloaded with aluminum and brass

3 / lb is still cheaper than 7.50 / lb for the new stuff


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 9, 2008)

Snowman,

You will find that the retail prices will go up more than the scrap prices.

Get it while it's still there.

John


----------



## snowman (Apr 9, 2008)

lol

tell ya what, i'll get it and sell it to you


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 10, 2008)

Snowman,

I would take you up on that offer, but I think the postage rates might work out a bit too expensive.

Also I have large amounts in stock now, because I took the advice of my scrap supplier.

John


----------



## Cedge (Apr 10, 2008)

Bogster
Yer darned right I'm a cheap old bastid, although I do prefer the word "frugal". It still boils down to enjoying horse trading, wheeling and dealing. I'm already reconsidering two pieces of the stuff, this evening, and might go back and get them. Tim and I already bought some of the larger diameter red brass, so I think I'll continue to let the scrap guy hold on to that piece. 

My guy is also predicting things to go higher. When a US scrap yard is taking all the old household appliances they can get and paying $11 1/2 cents per pound for junked cars, they are obviously making money at it somewhere.

Steve


----------



## snowman (Apr 10, 2008)

yep, it was gone

they shipped the bin this morning, all i got out of the new bin were a couple cutoffs of round


----------



## Bogstandard (May 19, 2008)

Went to the scrappy this morning and got a bit of a bargain.







The light bits at the front were in fact K&S ali tubing and solid rod, about 20+ pieces, all 1ft long.
The bright brass at the back is 1/2" brass rod, the other bits are just different sizes of brass rod.
The whole lot £14 ($28), going back tomorrow as he had a load of brass engraving plate, so I think I may as well stock up on that.

Also in stock (from a closed down school workshop) all in good condition, 4 upright bandsaws (big metal cutting jobs), four lathes, one Boxford and 3 Harrisons, a large shaper and a load of pedestal drills and offhand grinders, that was what I could see, more at the back I couldn't. 

John


----------



## SignalFailure (May 19, 2008)

Arghhh! I've just today paid £12.50 for 1 foot of 3/4" square and 1 foot of 9/16" round brass rod. I need to find one of these scrap merchants!!


----------



## Circlip (May 19, 2008)

Have a look at my entry on "the other site" Paul, I keep telling you! Ian.

 Abby was quoted £40 for 2" of 2" x 1" of aluminium.


----------



## Bogstandard (May 19, 2008)

SF,

The one we have here in Crewe is a major recycle yard, everything from drinks cans to armoured personnel carriers.

They used to empty out every month, but now it is once a fortnight, so you have to be there at the right time.

Other smaller yards bring their junk here for recycling.

John


----------



## SignalFailure (May 19, 2008)

Circlip  said:
			
		

> Have a look at my entry on "the other site" Paul, I keep telling you! Ian.
> 
> Abby was quoted £40 for 2" of 2" x 1" of aluminium.



What entry?? I know you keep telling me things but I'm stoopid!


----------



## SignalFailure (May 19, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> SF,
> 
> The one we have here in Crewe is a major recycle yard, everything from drinks cans to armoured personnel carriers.



John, I've got a shop in High Town..... maybe I could get the staff to nip 'round on the appropriate day and get first shout on the goodies! ;D


----------



## Bogstandard (May 19, 2008)

Not far away.

Houston's 
Victoria Avenue, 
Crewe, 
Cheshire, 
CW2 7SR 

They have just got a load of bright mild steel in, up to 2" diameter, 13 ft lengths, you will pay about 10% of what it normally costs. Slip one of the lads a couple of quid and they will cut it up to whatever lengths you want. Don't forget to take a large wad with you and a truck to pick it all up. But stay away from the engraving plate until I have had my fill tomorrow. I only need about 10 kilo, so there should be plenty left for you. I might also get a load more of that 1/2" bar, it is always handy to have in. Only got about 10 ft of it today.

Good hunting

John


----------



## Bogstandard (May 20, 2008)

20 kilos of real good stuff again today. Enough engraving plate to last me for years.

SF, what is left, you are welcome to.

John


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 27, 2008)

I went to my local scrap yard asking for a block of cast iron......they found this piece...






they then had fun trying to cut off a piece......





cutting it with a torch didn't work...not even close......




so they used a disc cutter to cut it...... 1 and a half hours later I had a chunk.......all this for a drink!

They always keep brass and ally back for me and never charge a great deal.....I drive there in my classic Mk2 Jaguar and they always want that in return!!!! They are a great bunch and interested in what I am up to. It pays to make contact and hopefully friends of your local scrap yard! (UK based)


----------

